# special male netherland free to special home



## akane (Nov 10, 2013)

This one I am willing to drive for. His name is Kido(key-doh).

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/aqh88/library/bunny/netherland dwarf/Kido?sort=3&page=1

He does not yet have a cage he can go with, we will get one around Dec if he's still here. Must go with his fleece blanket. He loves to curl his little paws in and sit on it watching everything. Would do great in a busy household. However fleece picks up stuff and with shavings will kill your washer so something like carefresh which shakes off easy and dissolves to paper dust in water or all fleece with the corners clipped will be needed.

Lots of out of cage time and treats of oat hay(cut before oats are mature while it's still green or it's oat straw) or horse treats. You can get little packs of oat hay at petstores or flat rate boxes on ebay. He also likes fresh apple wood branches. You can buy wood online at http://chinnychewsandparrotstoo.weebly.com/ but he much prefers fresh to boiled and aged.

When out of cage he stays on the furniture or area you put him in. He's not very bold. It doesn't take much to confine him. We actually never close his cage and he mostly stays in it because he isn't brave enough to jump over the lip on to the hardwood floor. He will come back to lick or nudge you periodically. However he hates being restrained and will eventually nip without breaking skin to tell you he's had enough and wants released back to running or his cage. He does like to dig in fabric but his little paws have yet to do anything damage. It's only a problem if your skin is on the other side of what he choose to dig and bite at.

Kido is a very fuzzy, special buck and I hope we can get him to the perfect home. We are located near Iowa City.


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 29, 2013)

Is he still available? He's so cute!


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 4, 2014)

Is he neutered?

He's probably gone by now but I thought I'd ask just in case.


----------

